# Is this legal in 4-H shows?



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

In 4-h yes it is legal at least in Canada, the judge may comment that it is not needed. 4-H you should be judged on a tidy well fitted appearance, not if it is over the top, or better brands/styles. Long as it isn't distracting you shouldn't get a lower score because of it.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

You need to find your area or state's rulebook and find out from that. If it's not addressed, then you need to contact your 4-H office and find out from the source.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

spurstop said:


> You need to find your area or state's rulebook and find out from that. If it's not addressed, then you need to contact your 4-H office and find out from the source.


ITA with spurstop - the "rules" (and, further, their actual enforcement) can vary greatly from one locale to the next.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

It would be best to look up the rule book for your area, to ensure that you are getting the correct, up to date information. 

Otherwise, because we have members all over the world - the information they give you could be correct for their area and not for yours. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd ask your 4h advisers. They would probably know. Ive been in 4h for 9 years, never seen anyone do it.


----------

